# Ground strap locations



## Rainmaker1$ (Apr 30, 2018)

I just replaced the complete wiring harnesses in my 1966 GTO
IM interested in making sure all grounds are in place. Looking for all ground locations 
Thanks


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I can tell you where they are on my 65 and I am guessing they are the same on 66....

Battery ground to front post on engine (drivers side); Passenger side from of engine bay (frame to body); Rear of engine to firewall; Behind the dash connected to the steering support....

I added several other lines to improve my grounding and electrical setup - one of the most important was running a 14 gauge line from the battery into the cabin behind the dash and better grounding the electrical components.


----------



## Walkup1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Don't forget the grounds on your dash. Just found out that the grounding plates on my 67 were missing. Should be 3 ground plates or brackets. One for your light switch and wiper switch, one for your ignition switch and lighter and the third is the main ground bracket for your instrument cluster. If anyone has a set of these 3 that they want to sell, please let me know


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Walkup1 said:


> Don't forget the grounds on your dash. Just found out that the grounding plates on my 67 were missing. Should be 3 ground plates or brackets. One for your light switch and wiper switch, one for your ignition switch and lighter and the third is the main ground bracket for your instrument cluster. If anyone has a set of these 3 that they want to sell, please let me know


There is a "1967 GTO LEMANS DASH IGNITION LIGHTER WIPER HEADLIGHT GROUND PLATES STRAPS" on Ebay for sale: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-GTO-L...292296156153?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## Walkup1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Jim, I ordered them!


----------

